# 2012 E-Tec 25 hp problem, Dont like surprises!



## noeettica

Wow ! this is the second E-tec that has problems here ...

I asked about their reliability elsewhere and my post got poofed !

I personally know of 3 that exploded :-( evenrude wrapped them up in a blanket and quietly left in an un-marked van each time

the purchasers got brand new motors after signing a non-disclosure statement ...

they called BS unless I could come up with a serial number ! 


Please keep us posted ...


Something this expensive should be reliable !!!


----------



## McFly

Dispo, I made a previous post where I mentioned that my 30 Etec would go in shutdown in the Lagoon the last couple of times out.  The popular theory, which seemed to make sense, was that it was perhaps due to loose floating sea grass that would build up around the motor that was prevalent now in the Lagoon since I could run in areas without the grass without any problems.  I sometimes saw some grass, but once cleared I could throttle back up. After that, once out of that area it would run WOT without any problems.

However, Friday I had the same experience you described.  This happened at the Lagoon where I had to pole upwind back to the ramp. The motor had never shut down completely before.  Put it in a freshwater river, motor starts and idles great, throttle up and same issue, paddle back to ramp.  Water stream looks the same as always.  Only non ethanol fuel as well.

I have been real pleased with the motor till now, have over 80 hours on it. 

Taking it to dealer Monday, I will let you know what I hear.


----------



## McFly

And by the way....I (and I hope others) don't want to make any wild assumptions on my issue. It may be a simple issue, and I would hate to cause reason to "poison the well" in that case.

However, I am thinking of burning the new fishing shirt given to me by guide from SW Fl as this issue, and my recent skunking, have all started since I took possession of said shirt.....


----------



## disporks

Mcfly I did check out your thread when you posted it, My lucky fishing shirt somehow got ruined, not gonna go there!

How long have you had your motor? I make 1-3 trips a week, usually 5-15 minute rides to spots, sometimes longer...Never had an issue! Also dont have to deal with seagrass, most of our bottoms here are mud or sand over mud lol and I have been keeping a good eye on my prop wash when running through questionably shallow areas..

My water stream is not good at all at idle after this, just a slight dribble...I dont think crossing some chop could cause this problem as I've been through alot worst conditions than I went through saturday without a hitch. Could the water pump have gone out and caused the engine to go into protection? and would warranty cover that?

Im very curious to see how I'll be dealt with at my dealership tomorrow. Has anyone ever used their warranty on their etec? I hope they treat me right because I've had tons of people ask me about my motor and I constantly back it up with praise!


----------



## disporks

Today I brought my boat into the shop 
I called brp on my way to the dealer I bought my boat and motor from so they could get the notes in the computer. Once I got there I let them know what was going on then asked a few questions.
I was told that they were sent new designed waterpump kits and the brp representative told them that if they had a motor come in with an issue like this to change them out with the new kit. I did ask if it was something covered under warranty if it was the impeller or something like that and he said no, However he gave me that useful bit of info right after..
.I did read on the etec owners group that someone had a similar problem and after a few words with brp on the telephone it was ironed out. I'm hoping for good news but the tech told me that he may not get to my boat this week. I hope this doesnt take too long to resolve, I've got some fishing to do!


----------



## noeettica

That is So wrong ! 

They knew there was a problem and they still want to ream You for a water pump !

They don't know if they can get to you WTF ! they weren't too busy to take your 6 GRAND !!!


Document everything ... take them to small claims court ... You will win because they will be too busy to show up !


----------



## McFly

Dispo, thanks for the info.  I dropped mine off this afternoon - they were non committal on potential causes, would only say they were two weeks out   .  Of course I only have the next two weeks that I can fish and then it appears that I will be tied up for a while. 

Sucks, I was hoping for more reliability by buying new....wish I did not sell the Gheenoe with the Yammi!

Again, thanks! I will pass on your info tomorrow.  If I hear anything on my end I will pass it on as well.


----------



## disporks

The main tech (i ASSume he is a tech not just a service writer) Knows my father from many many years ago from an auto dealership. This boat dealer knows I dont play, I ordered my boat and upon delivery to me they tried to run the numbers around me so I asked for my check back (6000$ signature loan along with my 2000$ or so cash.) They didnt like that, mind you this was a few weeks before the end of 2011
I refuse to let them get me on this, I thought that ankona's were more expensive before I invested in this boat, Had I done more research and been more patient I would own a nice new microskiff. Dont get me wrong I love my boat to the fullest but I still want a sexy fiberglass hull...


----------



## disporks

Also, Noettica, That is the whole reason I called BRP BEFORE I brought the boat in, I work very hard for what I own and Im still pretty young so I'd like to have something last for a while


----------



## Tommysmicroskiff

Don't knock the Aluminum hull They have a LOT going for them


----------



## disporks

Not knockin the aluminum at all, one of the reasons I went with aluminum is for its durability and longevity, still learning areas and feel much more comfortable about hitting a tree stump or something with this boat


----------



## disporks

Well, Looks like my problem is taken care of. 
Called them yesterday and I guess u can say i cracked the whip...or they just found time to work on it lol

This is what my work order came back with...

Ran EMM Check. Eng has 54 hrs, Removed lower unit and checked water pump. Found 1 blade broken on the impellor. Contacted BRP and received auth to replace water pump and poppet valve. Replaced both and reinstalled lower unit. Ran engine in test tank and checked throttle, shift and water pump. 

I asked to see the broken part and it looked like the blade broke off about mid-blade. wasnt a clean cut. 

Cant wait to get back on the water!! 

I suggest if you have an etec and have cooling issues, to bring it in and get this taken care of before you get left on the water! Obviously there is an issue there and I feel like i have a little more confidence now that I was told that they were sent new waterpump kits...Cant wait to see how she runs!

I also forgot to mention that they told me it did not overheat, so I guess when the engine lost water pressure it went into protection to keep that from happening?


----------



## noeettica

This is good news ... Perhaps they read the forum ...


----------



## disporks

Perhaps! Looking forward to the weekend, Feel like getting skinny on some reds but definitely ready to pick up on some trout. Guess its gonna depend on how the rain affected the water for the past week but I'm definitely planning on gettin out this weekend.


----------



## GoldSpoon

This how I want my set up..... I like it, alot


----------

